# 51.5



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

my cousin decided to come out for a bit and he was glad he did! we only had 3 lines dropped when the first reel started screaming, sounded like a channel cat but more of a steady pace, never heard a flathead run as fast as this one, i was out in the middle of the lake dropping more lines when it went off, dakota dropped the poles and ran down to the rod, set into it and yelled good fish, i motored the boat back to the bank and could tell it was a decent fish, i guess he decided to skip the 40lb club and go strait to 50, his pb was 35 now its 51.5 couldnt be more happier for him.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That first pic is awesome!!!

What a nice BIG feline! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Impressive fish! I'm stoked when I get a 5lb channel in this area!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My luck with cats so far this year I'd be happy to catch something the size of the bait you were using! LOL

Great fish and pics!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Fellas!!!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Catching a 50+ Flathead is one of my goals in life. What a great catch. Congrats.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice fish, congrats to your cousin!


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

what kind of bait did he catch it on?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Rrockbass. 4 ft of water.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good fish. I haven't gotten to fish that lake if a few years and I miss it. Hopefully I will get to spend some time over there in June. Until then I just hope to get out an fish some!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Rob, latley I been working 6 days a week and only get to fish sundaynites, anytime u get a chance call me and we can get into a few fish, and swap duck huntin storys.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice fish!!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice hog!!!


----------

